# Nissan Gazelle (S12 Silvia) FJ20 Turbo



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*Nissan Gazelle (S12 Silvia) FJ20 Turbo*

Check out this sweet lil ride.
http://www.autospeed.com/A_0018/P_1/article.html


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, interseting. now thats a car id like ti find round here.yeah right, i wish


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

OMG?!?!? where can i find those lights? they look like they'll fit on a b12!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The car was imported from Japan. They have all the good stuff over there........lol


----------

